# Frage zum Oculus Sensor



## megaheinz (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

eine kurze Frage, hab schon gegoogled abe nix gefunden. Kann man den oculus Sensor auf dem Kopf montieren? Hab über meinem Monitor ein Regalbrett, und würde den Sensor gerne umgedreht von unten an das Regal anbringen. Bevor ich jetzt aber Löcher ins Regal bohre und es nicht funktioniert wollte ich erstmal nach Erfahrungen von euch Fragen.

vielen Dank im Vorraus

Megaheinz


----------



## coolbigandy (24. Januar 2017)

sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein denn die Lage wird ja von der rift an sich ja angegeben und die Sensoren tracken nur wo es ist


----------



## megaheinz (24. Januar 2017)

Danke, werde es morgen, wenn ich von der Arbeit zurück bin, Mal ausprobieren. Ich Berichte


----------



## megaheinz (25. Januar 2017)

So, alle umgebaut. Funktioniert. Die Orientierung war erstmal durcheinander, aber nach nem Reset geht es wunderbar, und ich hab mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------

